# Dog screaming while being put down.



## Nuim (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this!
I have a question about getting your dog put down in a vet.
My friend had her dog put down yesterday and told me that the dog was screaming while it was happening. They apparently gave him a sedative then the injection and after the injection was given the dog was screaming until it died. Is this a normal thing to happen in this situation? I've never heard of this happening, I thought the whole point of putting your dog down was so that it can die peacefully and not in pain...
Why would the dog have been screaming?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I really don't know, and it must have been very very distressing for your friend!
Whether someone who knows with certainty can tell us the reaon - I do hope so!

But all I could imagine is that the lethal injection were administrated to quickly - my vet did tell me about the dangers of this but I have forgotton! that said I DO HOPE that I am wrong.

RIP poor dog may you be a peace now
DT


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

All I know is that when I had my Jenny PTS, her last breath sounded like nooooooooo. The vet reckoned it was normal for them to make this sort of noise but it has always played havoc with my mind.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

oh that's heartbreaking i'm so sorry.

when i had my angel pts almost 2 years he was also sedated first and then given the lethal dose in his vein. thankfully, it was extremely peaceful and Nelson was very relaxed and calm for the whole thing, until he slipped away very peacefully.

I am so sorry to hear this wasn't the case with your poor friend and her dog. I definitely don't think it is normal...but I am not a vet so I can't say why I think it might have happened.

Really sos orry to read this... your post has left me feeling very sad. At least the doggie is at peace now. RIP xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> All I know is that when I had my Jenny PTS, her last breath sounded like nooooooooo. The vet reckoned it was normal for them to make this sort of noise but it has always played havoc with my mind.


When Misty were pts Heidi it were the most peacful experience (as it could be) other then me wailing and sobbing! Kristoff who were were very friendly with came to the home) Misty never moved just handed him her paw - I am still choked two years later - but it were peaceful and I know I did what needed doing
RIP my sweetheart - you will always be my best girl - I miss you so very very much.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> All I know is that when I had my Jenny PTS, her last breath sounded like nooooooooo. The vet reckoned it was normal for them to make this sort of noise but it has always played havoc with my mind.


ohh... that's so sad.

I am really grateful there wasn't any of this with Nelson. He just fell asleep very slowly and peacefully like he would ahve done normally, and gradually stopped breathing. I still go numb typing it and I have a huge lump in my throat... but the way I felt it, Nelson really was at the end...it was the first day he had given up, and his lungs were filling up with fluid...and to me my baby seemed relieved and relaxed that he was allowed to go to sleep after his very brave battle that won him another great year of life.

I had read so much online about pts, and spoken to our vet about it multiple times...and I was soooooo worried about when the day would come and how we would do it... i had all sorts of worst case scenarios in my mind.... and yet thankfully it was so much more peaceful than I could have imagined. Still the saddest day of my life by far.

I guess some of it is just luck. I guess the exact smae procedure for 2 dogs might not have identical outcomes...


----------



## Nuim (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for replying. As you all said, at least the dog is at peace now. X


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

And by the way Nuim
Welcome to the forum,
Albeit under sad circumtances
DT


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have held numerous dogs to be pts. In the dozens if not hundreds. I have never seen one being sedated first and I have never seen any adverse reaction, they have all slipped peacefully away.
It must have been very distressing, but also very unusual. They are usually dead before the injection has been finished so it does seem quite odd too.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

The only reason I can think of is maybe the dog was a mardy, Arnie starts whimpering as soon as we walk through the vets doors and has even been known to cry as soon as hes got on the table, and Alf tries to sit on my shoulder.  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ditto that - welcome to the forum and sorry it's such a sad thread.


DT (Sue) Your Misty was my Jenny. She grew up with my sons' and was our little girl. We were all with her when she went. The "NO" she let out tore us apart. The vet saying it was normal, helped at the time so may be that's why he said it.

Blitz - it was a noise in the final exhalations:confused1:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My last two babies were pts and not a murmur from either of them, just closed their eyes and passed, very peaceful.

Sorry to hear of such a tragic end for this boy, shouldn't have been that way.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

My Micky screamed until he died, he just didn't want to go. He couldn't walk properly, couldn't see very well and had kidney failure but still didn't want to leave me. I was with him holding his head until he went but it really hurt - even now I am in tears and it was 19 years ago. I don't think he was in pain and it has never happened again to any others I have been with. 

I am sorry it happened to your friends dog, but at least it is not in pain now.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

I have had an experience with a greyhound cross that cried during the PTS but was completely unaware - I gather this can happen in some breeds and is a reflex and not a conscious thing...of course that doesn't help much if you are the one present in the room listening to such apparent distress....so sorry for your friend that things ended this way:sad:
I always request sedation for my dogs at this time, just in case there are any hiccups, and then at least I am certain they will be unaware.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a vet nurse, and often cuddle dogs (and cats) whilst they are being put to sleep. It's never easy, and i'm actually getting worse as I get older, i really really struggle not to cry infront of the owners especially if i've known the animal well.

But anyway. The injection doesn't hurt, the animal won't feel anything, they just fall asleep. It's an overdose of an anaesthetic agent, and if anyone has ever had an anaesthetic, you will know that one minute you're with it and talking and the next you're asleep.

I imagine the reason they gave him a sedative before hand was because he was a little difficult?/scared? just to settle him a little. Sometimes dogs just hate vets fullstop, and although the injection into a vein is little more than a scratch, to some dogs that invasion of personal space, and being held close, is too much, and it's the fear that makes them struggle and vocalise rather than pain. Obviously we'd rather they weren't scared, which is why sedation is sometimes given, but for some dogs that's not enough.

After the injection has been given the body shuts down and the muscles contract involuntarily. This can make them sound as if they're gasping for air, vocalising, and peeing and pooping, but they will have already gone by this point and the body is just acting involuntarily. Sometimes they twitch after, but again it's just the muscles shutting down and the dog isn't actually there anymore.

As other people have said, the dog is at peace now, and he really won't have been aware of what was going on.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

how sad  

I havnt had it with dogs our first was pts i was only 13 and couldnt be there i was sat in the middle of the vets car park sobbing  and the second dog died on her way to the vets. 

But our first cat when she was pts she growled and moaned at the vets until they left the room, even as she was very nearly dead she was growling the stroppy mare- she hated the vets and even at the end let them know this! 

i can only guess it was maybe fear, or just a vocal reaction to the drugs. I hope your friend is ok.xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Doolally said:


> I'm a vet nurse, and often cuddle dogs (and cats) whilst they are being put to sleep. It's never easy, and i'm actually getting worse as I get older, i really really struggle not to cry infront of the owners especially if i've known the animal well.
> 
> But anyway. The injection doesn't hurt, the animal won't feel anything, they just fall asleep. It's an overdose of an anaesthetic agent, and if anyone has ever had an anaesthetic, you will know that one minute you're with it and talking and the next you're asleep.
> 
> ...


Thank you for confirming that for us! I am sure that will put many many people at rest!
But can I jut ask one thing please! And I am pretty sure I am putting this right, we used to be quite friendly with our junior vet and he used to visit us quite a lot when he were first in the UK! He came to pts my girl a couple of years back! I am 100% certain he told me that is the injection were administated two quickly that there was a chance that the dog would fit!
Just curious really or was I hearing things - as not something I really want to talk with him again about!
DT


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

That is so sad. In recent years I've had several wonderful dogs and 1 cat PTS I was with them stroking their heads and talking calmly the vet spent time with them first as he had known them their whole life. I took the dogs for a walk first and a play, with the exception of 1 who couldn't walk and the vet came to my brothers house. No sedative not a whimper... This must have been just awful for your friend I am so sorry....Jill


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am 100% certain he told me that is the injection were administated two quickly that there was a chance that the dog would fit!
> Just curious really or was I hearing things - as not something I really want to talk with him again about!
> DT


The injection is an anaesthetic agent (sodium pentobarbital, although not used for the anaesthetic purpose in vet med), when inducing anaesthesia the animal will go through different 'planes' until you get to the level you require. If you inject slowly the animal drifts slowly and calmly through the planes, if you do it too quickly the animal can jump from one plane into another too quickly. These are the planes:
Stage 1: the period between administration of an anaesthetic and loss of consciousness.
Stage 2: the period after loss of consciousness, which may include actions such as uncontrolled movement, delirium, vocalization. 
Stage 3: the level at which surgery can be performed.

So if you go too quickly from stage 0 or 1 to 2 you could see the 'fitting' type actions. I'm not sure if it would induce a true seizure, or if he was just referring to the involuntary limb movements that could occur.
Then stage 4 is respiratory arrest, cardiac arrest and death.

You can also see in stage 2, which the animal will pass through during a PTS, they are unconscious even if they do vocalise etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for explaining that! Very much appreciated - more or less confirmed what I believed1
And if you don;t mind me saying! you ain;t doolally at all WELCOME by the way!
regards
DT


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Doolally said:


> ... if you do it too quickly the animal can jump from one plane into another too quickly.


I understood too that you must administer anesthetics for euthanasia slowly to make sure heart and brain activity stop at the same time, rather then one before the other. I guess lots of things can effect what happens once an injection is given, like how well the circulaton is working at the time. I guess nothing is 100% predicatable in it's effects so sad tales will always be told:sad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Petloversdigest said:


> I understood too that you must administer anesthetics for euthanasia slowly to make sure heart and brain activity stop at the same time,:


That was my angle!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Ditto that - welcome to the forum and sorry it's such a sad thread.
> 
> DT (Sue) Your Misty was my Jenny. She grew up with my sons' and was our little girl. We were all with her when she went. The "NO" she let out tore us apart. The vet saying it was normal, helped at the time so may be that's why he said it.
> 
> Blitz - it was a noise in the final exhalations:confused1:


That is so Sad did the nooooooo sound like a Voice? :crying:

And The poor Dog 'Screaming' It's awful to read 

I hope Doolally's post has made things easier for explaining the medical part of it all.

I found her example of us having an op and being 'put under' helpful... One minute you are aware and then nothing ...It doe's make things a little easier when you see it in that way.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Doolally's post makes good sense and i'm glad i've read it as i'd be terrified to have any of the kids pts if I thought they'd know about it and be in pain.

Thanks for that!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Doolally said:


> I'm a vet nurse, and often cuddle dogs (and cats) whilst they are being put to sleep. It's never easy, and i'm actually getting worse as I get older, i really really struggle not to cry infront of the owners especially if i've known the animal well.
> 
> But anyway. The injection doesn't hurt, the animal won't feel anything, they just fall asleep. It's an overdose of an anaesthetic agent, and if anyone has ever had an anaesthetic, you will know that one minute you're with it and talking and the next you're asleep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, Doolally. I was really upset when I read this post and it's helped me understand it a bit better.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Although I have never heard a dog vocalise when being put to sleep there are many that make a great deal of noise when coming round from an anaesthetic. When I first started vet nursing we were using very similar drugs for putting to sleep and for anaesthetic and it was quite common for a dog to make an awful noise for several hours when coming round. They were normally too deep very quickly to make much noise when going under though sometimes they would make a bit.
With modern anaesthetics they wake up so much more quickly and dont necessarily go through this stage.

The exhalation of breath at the end is obviously a different matter and must be upsetting if you are not used to seeing it and think that the noise you are hearing could be voluntary.

Watching anything die is horrible - but whatever noises and movements there are - the animal is not aware and often the heart has stopped.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_That is so Sad did the nooooooo sound like a Voice? _

Yes

Gosh this is a very sad and raw thread. Bringing back so many unhappy memories that I'm sure we all wish we could put to rest.

Mine is a dark cloud that tarnishes Jenny's memory. I cant come to terms with her leaving like this.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Although I have never heard a dog vocalise when being put to sleep there are many that make a great deal of noise when coming round from an anaesthetic. When I first started vet nursing we were using very similar drugs for putting to sleep and for anaesthetic and it was quite common for a dog to make an awful noise for several hours when coming round. They were normally too deep very quickly to make much noise when going under though sometimes they would make a bit.
> With modern anaesthetics they wake up so much more quickly and dont necessarily go through this stage.
> 
> The exhalation of breath at the end is obviously a different matter and must be upsetting if you are not used to seeing it and think that the noise you are hearing could be voluntary.
> ...


I did read somewhere that the Brain can function for a while After The Heart Stops..Could this be true?..

My Way of thinking if the Brain is still Functioning Thoughts/Feelings could still be Functioning..

Doolally's post did help alot ... As Someone who been put under for a op I know the feeling of Talking one min and then 'nothing' . You'd never actually know if you did'nt wake.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> _That is so Sad did the nooooooo sound like a Voice? _
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


Just want to say I'm so sorry that must have been so Traumatic for you.

I Won't mention this again as you don't want to be reminded.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> I understood too that you must administer anesthetics for euthanasia slowly to make sure *heart and brain activity stop at the same time, rather then one before the other. *I guess lots of things can effect what happens once an injection is given, like how well the circulaton is working at the time. I guess nothing is 100% predicatable in it's effects so sad tales will always be told:sad:


Thanx This as just partly answered my previous Question..


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

_I Won't mention this again as you don't want to be reminded. _

It's ok, I just wish there was some way of putting it to rest rather than trying to put it behind me


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I am so glad the explanation has been given regarding the noises etc, when a dog is being put to sleep, the dogs I have had to go through this have gone very peacefully, BUT my sister had to have her old girl put to sleep at home, and it was a totally different thing, Zara, cried, convulsed, and seemed in real pain, my sister and myself were horrified, and absolutely heartbroken to see her old girl like this, and the vet offered no explanation, it has haunted me ever since, I was told that if the vet hadnt actually gotten into a vein, this sometimes happens, I dont know if this is true or not, but the explanation given today makes it a bit better to handle. I am so sorry for the owners of dogs that react like this because it IS awful and extremely upsetting to see.

Mo


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

So Sorry about your friends dog ..It is really hard when the time comes and you just want everything to go peacefully...Sometimes things don't go as planned..We made the very hard decision to have our poodle of 14 yrs put to sleep and that day will haunt me forever...Went into consultation room, vet came in shaved his leg ready for injection but the needle just shot through his vein...He was squeeling...vet then shaved other leg and tried again all the time he was chewing on my hand and the needle shot through the vein again..It was so sad watching my poor little clyde crying in pain ..Vet then leaves the room and comes back with a sedative and a third needle was pushed into my little boy in his bum this time within seconds he was asleep on the table and the vet then put him to sleep....That was one of the saddest days in my life...What i can't get passed is that we had decided to ask the vet to sedate him first but when we got there we never asked and i had to watch my best friend suffer .........I know most dogs just calmly go to sleep as my poodle the year before did...To all our 4 legged best friends over rainbow bridge Run pain free and RIP.XX


----------



## Lillybex (Apr 27, 2010)

Aw! That must have been upsetting but it doesn't always happen that way.

Our dog was on tamazipam and was a bit doped up before we got her to the vet.

The vet knew we were coming so he was waiting and we went straight in so we didn't have to sit in the waiting room.

Unfortunately Carla flinched when he was administering the drugs. However, it works so quickly it really is the kindest way to do it and you can say goodbye.

It's always a hard decision to make and you will have quilt and second thoughts and "what if's" but that's normal.

In general we have 10-15 years of fantastic memories with our best friends.
It's one of the hardest decisions to make but in time you'll realise it was the kindest way.

My nan's dog was 17, incontinent and could barely get out of bed. They had him on all kinds of drugs. It was heartbreaking to watch. I couldn't have watched my dog go through that.

Grief poem  Dog poems - The Last Battle


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Nuim said:


> I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this!
> I have a question about getting your dog put down in a vet.
> My friend had her dog put down yesterday and told me that the dog was screaming while it was happening. They apparently gave him a sedative then the injection and after the injection was given the dog was screaming until it died. Is this a normal thing to happen in this situation? I've never heard of this happening, I thought the whole point of putting your dog down was so that it can die peacefully and not in pain...
> Why would the dog have been screaming?
> Thanks


Years ago they didn't use a sedative and pets did used to freak out.. but these days they are meant to sedate your pet so this doesn't happen.. So possibly(im not a vet) they hadn't given the dog enough sedation.. Also if an animal is in a distressed state or highly strung to start with then sometime a sedation can act the other way and make the pet go flighty.. I have noticed this in horses..

Im really sorry about what your friend went to.. When we let our pets go we want to know they went peacefully and that we are doing the best for them.. Big Hugs to you and your friend.. xxx


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Having Freddie (first family Goldie) pts was sadness beyond belief yet strangely peaceful. If that makes sense. He was quietly pts laid on his bed at home. I think, ultimately, the way the vet handles it is the most important factor and I am so sorry for anyone who has undergone such a horrific experience.


----------



## Powerpie5000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Our previous dog (Sasha) had to be put to sleep last year due to old age and health issues common to old German Shepherds. My partners mother took her to the vet after her bladder failed and the vet said the kindest thing to do is to put her to sleep... We didn't find out until after we got back from work and were very upset but she was old and literally falling to pieces! We were told she passed on peacefully.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My sweet old pair were pts some years ago and they passed peacefully, however after this thread i'd be so scared that something awful would happen that i'd ask for sedation first. I'm so sorry for all those who have had such a distressing time and can imagine how terribly haunting this would be.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Abosulutly dreadfull thing to have to see when saying good bye...

And its not just animals that can be affected while being PTS.....our american cousins are using the same drug Pentobarbital(aka Nebutal) as part of a three drug cocktail to execute Convicts

They started using the drug as the one they used preiviously was withdfrawn by the maker...on ethical grounds(sodium thiopental)

There have been a few reported cases of the condemend having serious reactions to this drug and that are still awake\suffering when the 2nd \3rd drugs are used

Its got so bad they filmed an execution the other week
BBC News - Georgia killer Andrew DeYoung&#039;s execution filmed


----------



## Powerpie5000 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't forget a dog can also pick up on how it's owner is feeling... Dogs just know when somethings not right. Our Marshall freaked out when he had his first shots because i absolutely hate needles and he sensed that from me... I manned up a bit more for his second lot of shots 2 weeks later and he was fine 

It's very difficult taking your dog to the vets to be put to sleep, but you've got to try and be brave an hold it all in until your dog has passed on (can be very hard i know)... Otherwise the poor dog could react to your emotions


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry to hear about the experience your friend had with her dog, but I am also pleased you came and asked for advice.

This is something that has been playing on my mind since i had my naz pts. He screamed, fitted and wet himself and thats the last memory of him.

thanks to those who have explained why, as im sure myself and others have thought it was because they werent ready to go, even though my vet told me we had ran out of options and meds that could be tried.

Such an upsetting topic and one i have never liked to bring up as so many of us have been through it 

I had to have a guinea pig pts a few weeks ago and they took him out the back as they said they can do the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I know of a mastif that was diagnosed with a cancerous tumor in his face...two weeks later his owner decided to have him pts...he was still active and didnt even seem ill apart from a lump on his face...i said that i didnt think he was ready at that point but they took him anyway....he ended up literally fighting for his life,it took four people to hold hold him down while they injected him...this was 2 years ago and it still makes te cry to think of the suffering in that boys last minutes of life...i just knew he wasnt ready


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> I know of a mastif that was diagnosed with a cancerous tumor in his face...two weeks later his owner decided to have him pts...he was still active and didnt even seem ill apart from a lump on his face...i said that i didnt think he was ready at that point but they took him anyway....he ended up literally fighting for his life,it took four people to hold hold him down while they injected him...this was 2 years ago and it still makes te cry to think of the suffering in that boys last minutes of life...i just knew he wasnt ready


Sounds horrendous.....im sure if it came down to it if When i thought the time was right to PTS if the animal fought for life like that....id be leaving the vets with the dog to carry on till he was clearly not enjoying life\bad quality of life any longer.....

Thats just me though....only the owner can decide....


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

When Jen's last breath sounded so much like "Noooo", a knife cut thro my heart.

Many a time I had carried her up and down stairs because her little legs wouldnt. She only had partial sight and hearing come the end and used to love to retreat to her bed in our bedroom (nightime bed) for peace and quiet.
If I wanted her, shouting was pointless but bang on a stair and she would feel the vibration and come to the landing to be carried down. When she was ready to go back up, she would sit at the bottom of the stairs.

Before her sight and hearing failed, I remember sitting in the stairs one day cuddling her and breaking my heart. So cruel, she had so much life to live yet her wretched legs wouldnt let her. But she managed a fair few more years with a little help.

Her legs finally claimed her and it was unfair to let her endure anymore. I couldnt bear to watch them collapsing beneath her. She would have put up with anything to stay and I still wonder if I did the right thing. I went with my gut instinct and have to trust it was the right one. 

RIP my darling Jen, love you to Rainbow Bridge and back again x


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> When Jen's last breath sounded so much like "Noooo", a knife cut thro my heart.
> 
> Many a time I had carried her up and down stairs because her little legs wouldnt. She only had partial sight and hearing come the end and used to love to retreat to her bed in our bedroom (nightime bed) for peace and quiet.
> If I wanted her, shouting was pointless but bang on a stair and she would feel the vibration and come to the landing to be carried down. When she was ready to go back up, she would sit at the bottom of the stairs.
> ...


You definitely did the right thing, Sandie - you couldn't have done any more for her from what you've said - she had the best owner, lovely Jen... xxx (Just had another look at her photo, beautiful girl....)


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Reading this thread has me choked up, i had my last dog pts about 2 month ago, he was only 9. A few day earlier he had started with the runs only it was black and when i picked it up it was like a giant blood clot, i convinced myself he'd eaten a stone and that he would be fine so left him at vets for xrays. Laughed when he gave me that 'look' as i walked out of the room thinking i would see him again. That afternoon vet rang asking for permission to operate then again saying that it was a tumour that had spread through his stomach and into his intestines and best thing was to let him go as he was still under. After about ten minutes of uncontrollable crying as i couldn't get there and be with him, the vet seemed reluctant to put phone down bless him and the nurse. Its nice reading that vets and nurses really do care and that he was with people that cared at the end, though i feel extremely guilty that it wasn't me i'm not sure i could have handled watching him pass away.

RIP Max Feb 2002- june 2011 Forever in my heart


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Just cried my eyes out reading this thread. We had Snoops put to sleep 5 years ago. He had advanced doggy dementia. He was sedated, then injected and just sort of closed his eyes, let out a big sigh and went. I have friends who have had pet rats scream when pts, and I can't begin to imagine how awful it must be to have that as your last memory. Actually remember having big row with ex OH at the time, as he didn't want me to be there when Snoops went. I insisted. Got very upset to the point of hysterics and was literally dragged out of the vet's by ex OH before I had chance to finish saying goodbye properly to Snoops. Then got a massive bollocking outside the surgery. Still not forgiven him for that.


----------

